
A 13-Year-Old Takes On Everest, and Sets Off a Debate - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/20/sports/20climber.html
======
makmanalp
I should point out that climbing Everest at this point is pretty trivial
compared to what it was when the old masters set out to do it. A friend of
mine did it and said it wasn't as difficult as he'd expected. The path is well
trodden and known. Forecasts are much better than they used to be. Gear is
very light and durable. You often have a team of helpers to carry your gear,
guide you, make your food etc. Whereas back then, which is the way we know /
think it to be, it was a gamble on your life at best.

~~~
furyg3
Is it easier than when Hillary did it? Of course. Is it still incredibly
dangerous, where every ascent is a serious gamble with you life? Yes.

There have, even in recent years, been disastrous years where entire parties
have been lost. Here's a list of the deaths:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deaths_on_eight-
thousan...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deaths_on_eight-
thousanders#Mount_Everest)

Many more than that number come back down being carried by their friends, with
lungs full of fluid, brain damage, black fingers/toes/hands/feet/noses which
need to be amputated, or other serious injuries.

A fantastic read is "Into Thin Air" by Jon Krakauer, which covers a really bad
year for climbing on Everest.

~~~
dagw
Dangerous doesn't mean hard and easy doesn't mean safe. As long you are among
the lucky group who don't run into problems then it's quite an easy climb
(relatively speaking)

~~~
silkodyssey
Russian roulette.

------
techiferous
In some other cultures a 13-year-old boy would be considered a young man. The
problem may be in our culture of delayed adulthood.

~~~
Tichy
I guess everybody should have the right to risk his own life. It's just a
shame if it is a hype about setting records that would lead to such a waste.

~~~
ctkrohn
The problem is, he's not just risking his own life. Everest is climbed often
enough that he's risking the lives of others, too. If he is near another
climbing party and something goes wrong, he could block the route, create an
obstacle, trigger an icefall, or otherwise endanger them. Granted, he's
climbing the less-crowded north route, but it's still a potential difficulty.

------
bmj
Regarding risk and climbing, I recently watched the video Committed, Volume
II, which has a segment on the Whittaker family, who live in England. Katy and
Pete, both young teens when the video was made, were cutting their teeth on
the nervy, often dangerous gritstone routes in England. It's fascinating
watching their parents belay them on their leads of these dangerous routes,
and listening to their attitude toward being parents in these situations.
Trailer for the video is here:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEoRyho-
Kto&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEoRyho-
Kto&feature=player_embedded)

As to the comments about the dangers on Everest--most routes are non-
technical, but heading up any mountain is a gamble, given weather and snow
conditions.

------
Tichy
There seem to be so many other more worthwhile things to achieve. What does
humanity gain from such records?

Off to break the world record in saying the word "wwiisoodkfhjsuuuggg" for the
highest number of times in a row by a human being ever.

~~~
chr15
You're correct, it's not going to benefit humanity substantially. Climbing
Everest is a huge physical and mental feat and can only bring personal
satisfaction or inspire others. Spending all of your time trying to do
something to benefit humanity is exhausting - you must take time off for
yourself and live a balanced life.

I would love to climb Everest someday and experience that euphoric moment most
mountaineers do when they reach the summit. I feel like life (and happiness in
general) is about experiences like this...at least mine is.

If you think repeating "wwiisoodkfhjsuuuggg" will bring you satisfaction then
go for it!

~~~
Tichy
I am just not convinced that gambling away one's life is the right approach to
work-life balance :-)

There are countless other breathtaking things to do and see that are less
dangerous. But I don't want to judge it - I simply can not relate.

Maybe one thing could be said for the kid, that he is "hacking" a loophole in
society to finance his mountaineering ambitions, namely a fascination with
records and young age. Is it a coincidence that at the moment several kids are
trying to break the record for being the youngest person to sail around the
world? He is now at a unique position to get financing for his project, which
would not be possible at a later time of his life.

So if it really is just about seeing stunning mountain scenery and finding the
money for it, maybe I can relate a little bit.

I'd rather be the youngest person ever who finds the cure for seven types of
cancer or whatever...

~~~
chr15
I definitely see what you mean. I think I relate to it because I have a desire
to break away from the monotony of the corporate world. It all depends on the
circumstances you're in and what your own personal goals are.

------
yan
Anyone interested in a fantastic 1 hour talk on summitting K2, check this
video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zkC9IMQmYA>

I've seen this in person (Chris is the CEO of my climbing gym and I saw this
in a library near by) and it was awe-inspiring to say the least.

------
boredguy8
Isabelle Stengers and Dider Gille write in 'Body Fluids'

"What will we say to those who ignore advice and continue to make contacts
known to be at risk? Will we treat them as irresponsible, to be lectured to,
put under observation, and converted? In that case, our future scenario is
assured: that of the child in the glass bubble, for whom the outside
environment means death; that of the obsessional struggle against all
unmonitored contact as potentially the source of death."

While they are here writing of 'safer sex' discourse, but I think their
reminder that our bodies are necessarily exposed to danger. There may be,
after all, fates worse than death and perhaps the over-sheltered, over-
mediated life (one thinks of Huxley's Brave New World) comes about when all we
do is think of the children.

But this is all very speculative, so who knows?

------
aplusbi
He's already climbed 5 of the seven summits so why is this even an issue?

~~~
ebneter
Everest, at >29,000 feet, is something like 30% higher than the highest he's
climbed -- Aconcagua, at just under 23,000 feet -- and people die from
altitude on Aconcagua every year. The 8000m peaks are a whole 'nother ball
game.

------
watty
He's a big 13 year old at 5'10" inches and 160 lbs

